# Show Clipping Nubian Doeling



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi! I have a 13 week Nubian doeling. Her pic is shown below. I was wondering if I should show clip her, for a better pic? She can't be shown yet, hasn't been registered, but I might show her in October. My mom doesn't want me to, just because she likes her baby fur, but of course my mom isn't into goats completely, she is giving off a pet groomer advice thing. She taught me to groom. I also am thinking if I clip the buckling (spotted) shown so maybe he'll sell faster? I want yalls opinion.

Doeling








Buckling








Also if I did shave them, how much do yall think it would change their color? When I cut their mom, she became roaned, and she is the same color as the buckling.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Can they be shown with horns? I shaved on of my babies and she went from a lighter brown to almost black! All mine were quite different colored after I shaved them


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

canthavejust1 said:


> Can they be shown with horns? I shaved on of my babies and she went from a lighter brown to almost black! All mine were quite different colored after I shaved them


I forgot about the horns. Guess she'll be shown next October then. We have to surgically dehorn them at the beginning of next year because we waited to long to disbud them.

Thanks though!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Oh, I wish you woudn't dehorn her! It's none of my business if you decide to or not, but it's not a reccomended operation.
It's _very_ stressful and extremely painful for goats to be dehorned sugically. I would never do it myself; I wish that it had not become something people even consider doing to animals.
I'm not trying to tell you what to do, I just hate for animals to be subjected to that kind of pain.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

NDLover, They HAVE to be dehorned or disbudded if they are dairy breeds, if they have horns they won't even let you take them to the show, let alone in the ring.

I would clip them both, it makes them have a sharper appearance, and its better for them in the hot months. 10blade all over the body, no comb attachments, but you can pull the adjustable lever lever to the longer lenth to make it a bit longer with the 10 blade.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree with Sarah...having them surgically removed is painful and costly, not to mention the care afterwards if the sinus cavity is left exposed. I do agree however that they must be dehorned to show. What about banding them?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That is equally as painful to them. You can just put a band on and call it good. You have to numb the horns nerves, make a skin deep incision in the skin at the horn base, put a band into the notch the incision made, and put a few more above that. It bleeds, takes months for any result of a horn coming off, and they can still regrow after all that.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Oh, I know they have to be dehorned or disbudded to show, but do you really have to show this doeling? It seems sad to do that to her for that reason.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well it's better to get those horns off now, than her for any reason decide to get a mean streak and bust your leg or rip other goats open. I have seen what horned goats can do, they know they have horns, and some use them as weapons.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I agree that it's safer for us humans (and other goats) when goats have no horns, but I just personally think dehorning is brutal. And though I happen to prefer goats _with_ horns for various reasons, I still have to say that no horns is much safer.
That sounds conflicting, but I'm just trying not to hurt anyone's feelings while still telling the truth.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If you have a skilled veterinarian, the dehorning process won't be that bad. Good vets can sedate goats without ill effects and remove the horns, then they can take the skin around where the horns were and sew it together to cover the holes. I have banded goats before and it hurts them throughout the whole process, I would never do it again.

I would also clip them, they will look a lot nicer and feel better with the heat. Just remember to put some sun screen on them for a few days after to prevent sunburn. Black skinned goats burn just as bad as the light skinned ones.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a alpine doe who is mostly white, I had to put sunscreen and a shirt on her for a month because she sun burns so bad, because of her pink skin.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I have a alpine doe who is mostly white, I had to put sunscreen and a shirt on her for a month because she sun burns so bad, because of her pink skin.


I would've thought they'd just stay in shady places enough to not sunburn, never thought about it before.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

We do the banding with our bucks and a few does with great results. They have a head ache for a little while but most of the time they go right back to grazing. And they fall off with in 3 weeks. No blood eaither. After a few hours from when they are banded they are back to normal, wanting hugs and eating like the little fatties they are. I posted before and after pics and its been 
2 - 3 yrs since it has been done. Hardly any nubs right now eaither. ( The old owner did a terrible disbudding job on her. )


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

NDlover said:


> I agree that it's safer for us humans (and other goats) when goats have no horns, but I just personally think dehorning is brutal. And though I happen to prefer goats _with_ horns for various reasons, I still have to say that no horns is much safer.
> That sounds conflicting, but I'm just trying not to hurt anyone's feelings while still telling the truth.


Trust me, I understand the pain it goes through, I really do, and I REALLY REALLY feel bad we didn't disbud them. We just didn't have anyone TO DO IT. But I hate goats with horns. I had one than when I had to hold him still for anything he'd stab me horribly in the stomach or butt because we don't have a stand to hold him still. He passed away (coccidia) and I said I'd never have a horned goat again.

Plus we have 2 other dogs that live with them that I don't want to be injured. And I bred her to be shown, her and her mom are gonna be our only goats once we sell her brother. Her mom isn't show potential, but she is. We can't have more than 2 goats at once.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, I understand. Sorry about the one that passed away. :hug: But I will say many many goats with horns are just as sweet and good natured as ones without, and don't make a fuss when you do things with them. Sometimes just the shape of their horns makes the difference in whether or not they are dangerous.
I wouldn't normally want a buck with horns, simply because they get so big, but we ended up getting one this year, and I don't mind his horns at all because they are very blunt and he has an incredibly calm and sweet temperament. We were fortunate there; you never know if they'll be friendly or not. He actually likes the attention whenever I have to do anything with him, so he'll just stand there perfectly still, soaking it all in.  he's a sweetie.
But I get it, sometimes life just is tough and you can't do everything the way you'd want to.


----------

